# Mint 16 "Petra" Mate auf Netbook Dell1010



## T-Drive (19. März 2014)

Hi,
nach erfolgreichem Abschuss des XP OS auf meinem Netbook will ich mir ein Linux installieren. Als Linux-noob hab ich mir das Mint16 rausgesucht. Die Hardware besteht aus

1,6 Atom 2Kerner
1 GB Ram
160 GB HDD

das ganze müsst ich vom USB-Stick booten/installieren. 
Brauch das NB eigentlich nur zum surfen, d.h. W-Lan muss funktionieren, die anderen Schmankerln des NB brauch ich nicht mehr.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Linux-Mint-Petra-MATE-32-Bit_55964345.html

Bin ich mit diesem Mint auf dem richtigen Pfad ? oder evtl. doch Ubuntu ?
Und wie siehts da mit AV-Software aus ?


----------



## Artschie321 (19. März 2014)

Also ich bin nicht der aller größte Linux Crack aber soweit ich weiß ist Mint ein Derivat was quasi auf Ubuntu basiert. Aber Ubuntu, sowie auch Mint sind wohl sehr anfängerfreundlich... Ich denke nicht das du da viel falsch machen kannst.
Vieleicht solltest du dir fürs Netbook auch einmal XUbuntu anschauen. Das kommt mit einer schlanken XFCE oberfläche und ist für die begrenzten Ressourcen des Netbooks evtl etwas besser...
Hier gibts aber sicher Leute die dir mehr zu dem Thema sagen können


----------



## Turbo1993 (19. März 2014)

Hi,

ich bin vor einigen Wochen von Ubuntu 12.04 auf Linux Mint 16 umgestiegen. Als erstes mal, die normale Version von Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu 13.10. Hauptsächlich ein andere Desktop wird verwendet. Für einen Umsteiger von Windows auf auf Linux kann ich Mint sehr empfehlen. Der Desktop wurde den von Windows nachempfunden, weshalb du nur wenige Probleme haben solltest. MATE sollte auch etwas Ressourcenschonender sein.
W-Lan kannst du einfach testen. Beim Installieren wird erstmal das Live-System gestarten. Das ist das normal bei Mint. Das läuft erstmal nur im Arbeitsspeicher. Hier solltest du problemlos Firefox öffnene können oder pingen können, um das W-lan zu testen.
Wenn es dir dann gefällt, einfach installieren.
Um AV-Software musst du dir gar keine Gedanken machen. Linux hat ein viel besseres Sicherheitskonzept als Windows. Antivierenschutz und Firewall sind schon im System integriert.

Ein Tipp noch: viele Probleme lassen sich mit einem Blick auf Startseite lösen

Viel Spaß noch mit Linux


----------



## painleZ (19. März 2014)

für deinen ATOM prozessor würde ich XUBUNTU empfehlen... da Xubuntu eine XFCE basierte Desktopumgebung hat. Diese ''frisst'' sehr WENIG grafik leistung und sieht nebenbei trotzdem irgendwo schick aus. Ebenfalls ''frisst'' Xubuntu auch wenig Ressourcen also wenig RAM/CPU in deinem fall für den ATOM perfekt.

für alle anderen einstellungen /installationen würd ich dir dann http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/ empfehlen, dort findest du einfach alles.

hier mal ein screenshot und die Homepage von Xubuntu (wie die umgebung aussieht): www.xubuntu.org

ich selbst habe auch einen ATOM Singlecore Rechner mit Xubuntu, dieser rennt und rennt und rennt. Merke keine leistungs einbußen, dank Linux .


----------



## Turbo1993 (19. März 2014)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal ein Ubuntu auf ein Netbook von einen Freund mit ATOM Dual-Core installiert. Selbst das rennt noch im gegensatz zu XP


----------



## rabe08 (19. März 2014)

Da Mint, Ubuntu, Xubuntu und alle Abkömmlinge von diesen auf Debian basieren, könntest Du auch überlegen, direkt auf Debian zu gehen. Einen Punkt sollte man dabei aber beachten: in den Debian-Paketquellen ist nur wirklich offene Software. Die anderen binden auch non-open-source ein. Bei Ubuntu triffst Du während der Installation die Entscheidung "auch non-open-source-quellen einbinden?". Diese Entscheidung lässt sich später natürlich in alle Richtungen ändern. Auch kannst Du bei Debian non-open-sourcen hinzufügen. Es gehört halt nur nicht zur Debian-Philosophie. 

Der Desktop ist keine Entscheidung, die Du einmal treffen mußt. Beim Anmelden ans System kannst Du jedes mal zwischen allen installierten Desktop-Umgebungen auswählen. Ich benutze nur LXDE, ist ohne jedes Chichi und wirklich light-weight. Das ist das schöne bei Linux, Du kannst alles ausprobieren und müllst Dir Dein System nicht zu. 

Ich habe nur noch auf meinem Gamingrechner Windows. Klassiker kannst Du aber oft auch mit Wine unter Linux spielen. Und Du kannst die meisten Windows-Programme, die Du brauchst und für die es keinen open-source-ersatz gibt unter Linux mit Wine benutzen.


----------



## T-Drive (19. März 2014)

Hi, Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Xubuntu brauch wenig Ressourcen, das klingt gut. Mit Debian fühl ich mich leicht überfordert

Runtergeladen hab ich mal Xubuntu und Mint. Installieren werd ich dann ersma Xubuntu.  Mit LiLi werd ich mir nen Stick zum booten/installieren bauen, oder gibts da noch einen anderen,empfehlenswerten Creator?


----------



## Turbo1993 (19. März 2014)

Ich bevorzuge Unetbootin (UNetbootin - Download - CHIP). Ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## rabe08 (19. März 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Xubuntu brauch wenig Ressourcen, das klingt gut. Mit Debian fühl ich mich leicht überfordert



Jeder muß mal anfangen  Mein erstes Linux war Suse, irgendeine 4er Version, damit bin ich überhaupt nicht klargekommen. Jahre später dann Ubuntu, das klappte gut auf einem Netbook, jetzt nur noch Debian. Das schöne an Ubuntu ist, dass der Unterbau Debian ist und Du schon eine Menge über Debian lernst, ohne überfordert zu sein.


----------



## Artschie321 (19. März 2014)

Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Unetbootin (UNetbootin - Download - CHIP). Ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.


Oder der Universal USB installer ist auch Bombe Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## maikeru (19. März 2014)

Das Suse image Programm ist sehr gut. Zickt deutlich weniger als der Rest.


----------



## painleZ (19. März 2014)

mit LinuxLive machste nix falsch


----------



## T-Drive (20. März 2014)

Hi,

sooooo, ersma Danke an alle für die Tips. Habe das Xubuntu mit UNetbootin schnell und einfach auf den Stick entpackt.

Das Xubu läuft hervorragend auf dem Netbook, -im live-modus- auch WLAN funktioniert 

Nachdem die Programme mit dem alten XP äußerst zäh starteten, und auch im Betrieb nervtötend langsam reagierten, versuchte ich zu optimieren und dachte letztendlich, jetzt hast dus endgültig gekillt. Aber ich bin unschuldig.
Es ist die HDD denk ich, irgendwelche UNC-Errors, hab ich über den Screen huschen sehen. 
Der erste Inst.-Versuch ging bis ca. 80% beim "kopieren der Daten", der zweite nur noch bis ca.50%, der dritte fror schon nach auswahl der Sprache ein.
Das Netbook ist über 5 Jahre alt und ich werde keine Zeit (und Geld) mehr investieren -> Ist unterwegs zum Wertstoffhof.

Nichtsdestotrotz, von dem Linux bin ich begeistert und werde mich nach einem intakten billigen Netbook ohne OS umschauen.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2014)

Probier auch Linux Mint Mate


----------



## maikeru (20. März 2014)

Wenn du etwas günstiges netbook artiges für Linux suchst ist das acer c720 chromebook eine gute Wahl. Damit bekommst vernünftige Linux kompatible Hardware zum kampfpreis.
Edit: selbst getestet alles funktioniert entweder out oft the box, oder mit nur minimalem Bastelaufwand.  Per Skript installiert es sogar fertig gepatchte ubuntuversionen


----------



## derGronf (20. März 2014)

Noch sparsamer ist lubuntu. Basiert auf dem lxde Destop. Das läuft überall. Wahrscheinlich sogar auf einem alten Casio-Taschenrechner .

Ach Linux, du verkannte Blume im Garten voller Gestrüpp.

derGronf
hier steht nichts.


----------



## BarFly (20. März 2014)

Hallo,



Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin vor einigen Wochen von Ubuntu 12.04 auf Linux Mint 16 umgestiegen...........
> Viel Spaß noch mit Linux


Kann ich nur unterstreichen. 
Ok, ich bin von 13.04 auf Mint 16 (Cinnamon) umgestiegen.
Und auf dem alten 1,6 Ghz Singlecore/1GB RAM  IBM Thinkpad A31 meiner Frau habe ich erst am Sonntag Lubuntu installiert. Lubuntu ist eine besonders sparsame Distribution. Der Laptop rennt wieder richtig flüssig. Unter XP war alles deutlich zäher.
Den LogiLink (Billig) WLan Stick hat Lubuntu sofort erkannt.
Ich weis jetzt narürlich nicht was Lubuntu bzw. die Ubuntu Derivate alles erkennen. Mir ist lange nix mehr untergekommen, das nicht funktioniert hätte.
Selbst die Atheros Onboard-Netzkarte auf meinem AsRock H87 MoBo wurde von Mint auf Anhieb erkannt, von Win7 nicht!


----------



## Solaris1000 (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
wegen einer defekten Festplatte würde ich keinen Rechner entsorgen.Im Gegensatz zu Windows kann man Linux auch von einem USB Stick betreiben. Nennt sich Persistenz.

Dabei funktioniert der USB quasi wie eine Festplatte. Wenn du ohnehin nur damit surfen willst reicht das.
Brauchbare USB Sticks ab 8 Gb gibte es ab 5 Euro.


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2014)

Danke. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst.
Das Ding hat mich lange genug genervt. Für den Einsatz in Werkstatt, Hof und Garten ist mir das rumgestecke, mit einem meiner zur Genüge vorhandenen USB-Sticks, einfach zu unpraktisch. Ausserdem brauch ich ihn nicht soo dringend, nehm halt solang das Schlepptop  Mit der Zeit wird mir schon ein passendes über den Weg laufen, und das muss laufen, sonst werden wir keine Freunde.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2014)

BarFly schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt narürlich nicht was Lubuntu bzw. die Ubuntu Derivate alles erkennen. Mir ist lange nix mehr untergekommen, das nicht funktioniert hätte.
> Selbst die Atheros Onboard-Netzkarte auf meinem AsRock H87 MoBo wurde von Mint auf Anhieb erkannt, von Win7 nicht!


 
Notfalls gibt es meist noch unfreie Treiber, die man über die Treiberverwaltung nachinstallieren kann. Oder man findet im Netz -Installationsanleitungen mit den passenden Downloadlinks und Konsolenbefehlen. Bei meinem DVB-T Stick musste ich zwar erst die Firmware herunterladen und mit Build zusammensetzen, aber seitdem läuft er fast so gut wie unter Win7.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

Horido,

hab das Xubuntu aus Neugier jetzt aufm Schlepptop installiert. Neben XP, das ich ja nur noch offline starte Das Xubu läuft gut bis auf ein paar Verbindungsabbrüche beim W-Lan mit dem Fritz-N Stick, den es ohne probs und Treibergemache erkannt hat.

Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt das Xubuntu durch das Mint ersetzen will, kann ich das grad auf der kleinen Partition drüber installieren ? Oder muss erst alles weg, mitsamt Bootloader ?


----------



## maikeru (10. April 2014)

Sollte gehen,

Eine Neuinstallation per Mint Installer ist aber empfohlen.


----------

